# Job Interview :)



## Amanda xo (May 1, 2014)

I have an interview with a local department store tomorrow. I applied for a position at a cosmetics counter. I'm unsure if I'll get the job due to a lack of experience. I know the beauty advisors that work there though..and my chances sound good. I always sell myself short, to myself at least. I'm just looking for any advice on the interview and/or experiences from anyone here! I've been fine for any interview up until this one, I guess because it is something I ACTUALLY want lol.

Thanks everyone. &lt;3


----------



## Leecia (May 1, 2014)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## jennifertorresq (May 1, 2014)

The biggest thing about an interview, especially for one that will lead to a job with face to face client time, is that you really have to exude confidence. Don't shy out, because if they believe you're not a confident person, someone else could get the gig. Another biggie is have a great smile and an awesome handshake. They really tell a lot about a person.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Nicky Valentino (May 2, 2014)

Don't let yourself get all worked up and nervous, many make that mistake and they bomb horribly. Confidence is key. Remember, an interview goes both ways, they are looking for someone to fill a position, you are there to see if this position meets your expectations for what they offer such as benefits, pay and the amount of work you have. Ask questions and get a feel for how the manager is like while they answer your questions. If you have a current job and should they ask how much you are currently making, don't sell yourself short, add $2 or more to what you currently make and if they are interested in you, they most likely won't offer you less than what you are making at your current job. Ask one of the beauty advisers you know what they normally start off at and use that amount for what you are currently making.

Good luck, you got this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (May 2, 2014)

You got this good, I don't have any tips for ya except, be yourself, look into the eyes of your interviewer, and just relax.

You'll be fine. Go get em girl!!!!


----------



## Amanda xo (May 6, 2014)

Leecia said:


> Good luck!!!!


Thank you so much! &lt;3



jennifertorresq said:


> The biggest thing about an interview, especially for one that will lead to a job with face to face client time, is that you really have to exude confidence. Don't shy out, because if they believe you're not a confident person, someone else could get the gig. Another biggie is have a great smile and an awesome handshake. They really tell a lot about a person.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!


Thank you for the advice. I definitely put on my most confidence face- also regarding my makeup! First thing out of her mouth was "That lipstick color is gorgeous on you!" I counted that as a win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree about a handshake! I've been working on mine haha. 



Nicky Valentino said:


> Don't let yourself get all worked up and nervous, many make that mistake and they bomb horribly. Confidence is key. Remember, an interview goes both ways, they are looking for someone to fill a position, you are there to see if this position meets your expectations for what they offer such as benefits, pay and the amount of work you have. Ask questions and get a feel for how the manager is like while they answer your questions. If you have a current job and should they ask how much you are currently making, don't sell yourself short, add $2 or more to what you currently make and if they are interested in you, they most likely won't offer you less than what you are making at your current job. Ask one of the beauty advisers you know what they normally start off at and use that amount for what you are currently making.
> 
> Good luck, you got this   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you dear! She didn't ask much about my other jobs. I did work at a daycare though previously, and her grandson attends there. It's unfortunate but she said flat out she could only interview me so much- the rest was up to the account rep. Unless she adds her notes and what not, all that account rep will see is my application. The only things on that application were basic information things such as name, address, previous employers and schooling. I don't have a history within cosmetics yet so I completely get it if I don't hear back..But at least she told me she would keep me in mind if any cosmetic counter positions opened..This was actually for a counter manager! I had no idea. A woman I know from Estee Lauder just told me about an opening and to apply..



Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> You got this good, I don't have any tips for ya except, be yourself, look into the eyes of your interviewer, and just relax.
> 
> You'll be fine. Go get em girl!!!!


Thank you! &lt;3 I felt it went well. I've only really had two interviews in my life (first job was given to me because I knew the boss) I appreciate the support!


----------



## Courtnee (May 6, 2014)

Awesome!!!!

I'm glad for you, see, you didn't need to worry about anything my friend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicky Valentino (May 7, 2014)

Amanda xo said:


> Thank you dear! She didn't ask much about my other jobs. I did work at a daycare though previously, and her grandson attends there. It's unfortunate but she said flat out she could only interview me so much- the rest was up to the account rep. Unless she adds her notes and what not, all that account rep will see is my application. The only things on that application were basic information things such as name, address, previous employers and schooling. I don't have a history within cosmetics yet so I completely get it if I don't hear back..But at least she told me she would keep me in mind if any cosmetic counter positions opened..This was actually for a counter manager! I had no idea. A woman I know from Estee Lauder just told me about an opening and to apply..


I'm sorry to hear it was for a management position. A counter management position will usually go to someone who has experience with managing co-workers, workload, experience in audits and inventory.

At least they'll keep it on hand if in-case they have an opening. You can always do a follow up call and ask to speak to the person you interviewed with to see if they have any openings for you (give it at least 2 weeks). In the mean time you can always try somewhere else as they're not the only cosmetic store in town..  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amanda xo (May 10, 2014)

Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Awesome!!!!
> 
> I'm glad for you, see, you didn't need to worry about anything my friend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks sweetie! &lt;33



Nicky Valentino said:


> I'm sorry to hear it was for a management position. A counter management position will usually go to someone who has experience with managing co-workers, workload, experience in audits and inventory.
> 
> At least they'll keep it on hand if in-case they have an opening. You can always do a follow up call and ask to speak to the person you interviewed with to see if they have any openings for you (give it at least 2 weeks). In the mean time you can always try somewhere else as they're not the only cosmetic store in town..  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah I was bummed when I found that out! But definitely will be trying for other stores/counters. Thanks for the support! &lt;3


----------



## Johannwu (Apr 15, 2015)

Good luck!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

